# looking for 2-6xl blank tees under $4



## classyhair1 (Dec 2, 2015)

this is my first post so bear with me. i've spent countless hours searching for a supplier of 2xl-6xl blank tees that are under $4. haven't had much luck. i currently purchase from Gman usa and they are $3.50 each which isn't bad but there are some quality issues resulting in shirts that i can't use for resale. i've tried searching here for information but most everything i read is outdated by several years. i sometimes purchase from walmart but they never have enough quantity that i need and i'm thinking there must be somewhere that sells these sizes wholesale at least matching walmart pricing. i order in bulk from Alphabroder but their 2-4xl pricing is way too expensive for me. i also tried to order SADA tees but they won't even answer or return my calls even though we are in same state. 

i'm open to any suggestions!


----------



## Aryadi (Apr 21, 2017)

just trying to make a relationship,
I can do that for you ,
we do accept small quantity, but please consider about the shipping Cost.
I have a home clothing Line in indonesia,
this is my wa +6281280908224 for more discussion


----------

